# 6 different  mantids in 1 hand



## Deroplatys (Dec 5, 2011)

[video=youtube;SeIXn_tQmBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SeIXn_tQmBE[/video]

Just fancied showing off the diversity of mantids 
None of them fought either.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Formerphobe (Dec 5, 2011)

Neat critters!


----------



## groovyspider (Dec 5, 2011)

i made a mess when i saw the one on your pinky finger in the first pic, what sp is that?


----------



## brotony101 (Dec 5, 2011)

AMAZING pic! I wonder if their camouflaged appearances work somewhat to protect them from other mantids...?


----------



## beetleman (Dec 5, 2011)

wow! amazing mantids.......nice shot of em all.


----------



## Rabid538 (Dec 5, 2011)

Those are all really cool! What are the species?


----------



## ZephAmp (Dec 5, 2011)

Like a boss.


----------



## lizardminion (Dec 5, 2011)

Show-off.


----------



## toast4nat (Dec 5, 2011)

Wow that one on your index finger is spectacular! Look at the swirl marking on its wings. Fabulous.


----------



## Deroplatys (Dec 6, 2011)

Thanks all 
Here's all the species 

Acanthops sp.
Phyllocrania paradoxa
Pseudocreobotra whalbergii
Sphrodomantis viridis "Sharm-el-Sheik"
Idolomantis diabolica
Theopropus elegans

I also have phyllovates chlorophaea, Rhombodera basalis, Popa spurca crassa, and Cilnia humeralis.


----------



## skar (Dec 6, 2011)

Very cool..


----------



## fatich (Dec 6, 2011)

Awesome!
But i wonder something,why don't they attack each other ?


----------



## ScarecrowGirl (Dec 10, 2011)

That's really cool to see all of them in reference to each other, mantises are so freakin cool


----------



## Deroplatys (Dec 13, 2011)

They were all pretty docile, i did my best to make sure none of them bumped into each other, they all seemed fine


----------



## Amoeba (Dec 13, 2011)

Could you pick my jaw up off the floor with your other hand, because that is a stunning set of photos! :biggrin:


----------



## Terry D (Dec 13, 2011)

Very nice!!!


----------



## richoman3 (Dec 14, 2011)

bloody amazing!
in australia we have ALOT of different mantids but bloody hell none are near as stunning as some of the overseas ones !


----------



## Hornets inverts (Dec 14, 2011)

richoman3 said:


> bloody amazing!
> in australia we have ALOT of different mantids but bloody hell none are near as stunning as some of the overseas ones !


Agrred, our mantids are boring compared to OS species


----------



## Deroplatys (Dec 15, 2011)

Well you have got some pretty nice mantids over there which i cant even get 

http://mantids.de/resources/_wsb_362x331_H.majuscula22.jpg

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4057/4311256252_fccfd7171d.jpg

http://www.animalpicturesarchive.com/ArchOLD-7/1191292044.jpg

Although i could get a hold of the first on in the UK :laugh:


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Dec 16, 2011)

This is so cool.


----------



## ZergFront (Dec 18, 2011)

Do you need a permit for non-natives?


----------

